# Roland R-Ware



## Winger61

When you do a design in the Roland software can you export or save the file as an eps. Is the Roland program a vector base program.

thanks


----------



## charles95405

R-Wear only works with Roland equipment....EGX 30a, EGX300, EGX350 and the latest version will let you cut designs in Vinyl on Roland GX24. It will NOT work with other cutters or engravers. You can export a file as a .bmp and to the clip board..but even with the clip board image...you cannot use to ...say import to DAS system...R-wear does do vector image...but again it is only for Roland products


----------



## Stitch-Up

This is interesting as I saw this software demo'd at a show yesterday.

I have a Graphtec plotter and I'm not in the market for a Roland.

They showed me how to create a design in R-Wear then, simply copy & paste into Corel and voila! Send to my Graphtec.

Are they telling porkies = lies in UK 

John


----------



## charles95405

I was only stating what I was told when I was at Roland University for training with R-wear...3 days worth!


----------



## Stitch-Up

I don't doubt what you were told Charles, I guess Roland are correct in what they say.

The guy who demo'd the software to me yesterday actually showed me the process of copying and pasting between R-Wear & Coreldraw, was simple.

Roland are correct, R-Wear only supports Roland plotters however, transfer the design to another vector program i.e. Coreldraw and of course it's Coreldraw that supports other cutters.

3 days on R-Wear! Wow, that must have taught you a lot of features and creative possibilities. What is your opinion on the software?

Cheers

John


----------



## Winger61

I had spoken on the phone yesterday with a Roland sales person and he told me that I can use my laser to cut the hole patterns.
The output to the laser is through a print file.
It's just like when you want to print to your desk top printer.


----------



## BML Builder

I actually saw this over the weekend and you can copy and paste the designs into Corel and it pastes it as a vector object so you can then send it to your laser. We actually did it to make sure that it could be done before we purchased it. It works great!!!


----------



## agensop

do you have a roland cutter?



BML Builder said:


> I actually saw this over the weekend and you can copy and paste the designs into Corel and it pastes it as a vector object so you can then send it to your laser. We actually did it to make sure that it could be done before we purchased it. It works great!!!


----------



## charles95405

There is another thread in which a member in UK bought R-Wear, made the design, copied and pasted into Corel and cut the template with his Graphtec (?) and says it works since his cutter will cut from Corel.


----------



## Stitch-Up

charles95405 said:


> There is another thread in which a member in UK bought R-Wear, made the design, copied and pasted into Corel and cut the template with his Graphtec (?) and says it works since his cutter will cut from Corel.


And the thread's located here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625-10.html#post494092


----------



## BML Builder

We do have a Roland Versacamm, but we use a laser to cut our templates. We use Corel to print to the laser and with the R-Wear it can be done by copying and pasting into Corel and then sent to the laser.


----------



## coach9

What type of vinyl are u using to cut the templates in?


----------



## Winger61

I use .022 chip board.
I get it from Uline.com


----------



## BML Builder

We don't use vinyl. We use oil boards and cut them on the laser. We buy the 4' X 8' sheets and just cut out size we need for each design and then use the rest for more designs. The oil board last for a long time so we just file the templates and reuse them over and over again.


----------



## coach9

Winger61 said:


> I use .022 chip board.
> I get it from Uline.com


 I just checked uline I only found chip board boxes,do u have more info.


----------



## BML Builder

Winger61 said:


> I use .022 chip board.
> I get it from Uline.com


Wow, that's a great idea too. We buy our oil board from uline. Maybe we will try some chip board next time.

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## BML Builder

Here is the link to what I found for chip board on uline.

Chipboard Pads

I hope this helps.


----------



## Winger61

I like the Oil Boards better because the transfer tape doesn't stick to the board. Sometime with the chip board the tape pulls up some of the board face


----------



## BML Builder

That's good to know. I know we have not had any problems with the oil board, but it would be nice to have the smaller sizes sometimes. Although it is easy enough to cut in smaller sizes sometimes it just takes more time. 

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## Gilberty51

Hello I am new to the forum, let me know if anyone would know how to create the matrix in rhinestone-Ware R and then copy it to the Artcam software, I need to resolve this doubt buy the R-ware Holand Software. 

Thank you very much. 
Gilberty.​


----------



## allhamps

Ok, if I copy and paste the design from R-Wear to Corel (I have X3), can I then export the file from Corel as an .eps file to be used in another cutter software, say the SmartCutPro that I have with DAS?


----------



## Stitch-Up

allhamps said:


> Ok, if I copy and paste the design from R-Wear to Corel (I have X3), can I then export the file from Corel as an .eps file to be used in another cutter software, say the SmartCutPro that I have with DAS?


I would have though so. R-Wear creates a vector graphic and a vector graphic is just that so should transfer to ANY other vector software.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks, I think you answered by question. If it's a true vector graphic, and not a .bmp or .jpg, then I actually should be able to bypass the Corel step and copy and paste right into my cutter software with DAS?


----------



## Stitch-Up

I'd be pretty certain the answers yes.


----------



## Gilberty51

OK, it was clear the information, thank you.​


----------



## sjidohair

your oil boards are you cutting or engraving them ? thanks
sAndy Jo


----------



## siemed

Hi,

Is it possible for someone, who has Coreldrwas and R-Wear, to export a simple line or circle from R-Wear to Coreldraw and from Coreldraw to a EPS file (or CDR file)?
This way I (we?) can make sure it works with our cutter or machine, before we buy software we can not use.

I checked some online videos on Youtube and saw that R-Wear creates filled circles instead of the open circles I create with Coreldraw. The open circles I make with Coreldraw also has to be hairline thick. That is why I am not sure I can use a template made with R-Wear.


----------



## sjidohair

If engraving a oil board, how do you cut the board for the right size of template?
or does the engraver cut it thru for you? 
Or do you need a bandsaw or something to cut it?
Thanks, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## BML Builder

Oil board is not like a real piece of wood. It is like a thin piece of card board that is coated so that the tape doesn't stick to it. Yes, it does get cut through and you can glue card stock to the back for the rhinestones to sit in.


----------



## sjidohair

thanks for answering that question, 
sandy jo


----------



## ReneBraches

Hi,
it's quite simple to export R-Wear patterns to CorelDraw, just copy & paste.
In Coreldraw then you'll have alle the circles you have created in R-Wear as outlines.
But: When magnifyinmg a single circle (in CorelDraw) you will see a circle with approx. 26 - 30 nodes instead just one single node as it should be.

Don't worry, there is a workaround:

1.) In CorelDraw ungroup the pattern, so you can point to a single "circle"
2.) Then use the "reduce nodes" function of Corel and reduce the number of nodes to 2 or 3, or even to 1 node if you like.
3. You can do this for a single circle, some circles or with all circles at once, just mark (not group) all the circles you like and use this function.

The result is a circle which is not quite "round". But it comes very close to a circle which has been created with CorelDrawr directly.

I have done this many times. It works very good. Because the resulting circles are not 100% round, I add 0.1 or 0.2 millimeter in R-Wear. This can be done by defining your own stones (Copy an existing one, rename it and change the parameter from let us say 3.2 to 3.3 or 3.4 millimeter.

Leavinge the imported cicles in CorelDraw unchanged forces the yinyl cutter to cut node by node, this can take 20 to 30 times longer than cutting circles with one or two nodes. By the way, your cutter will be very gratefull too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MsHutch

BML Builder said:


> Oil board is not like a real piece of wood. It is like a thin piece of card board that is coated so that the tape doesn't stick to it. Yes, it does get cut through and you can glue card stock to the back for the rhinestones to sit in.


Are you able to "brush" the rhinestones into the oil board? It's kind of thin, isn't it?

Thanks for the information,

Colleen


----------



## BML Builder

Yes, you can brush into the oil board. It is not that thin that i will not hold the stones. I like to glue card stock to the back of the template and the stones will just sit in the holes without falling through. You can either use the brush in method or the shake method, both work well.


----------



## MsHutch

Hey Marilyn, thanks so much for the information!!! Now, just have to find a supplier, preferably in Canada.


----------



## BML Builder

You're welcome. That is why I love this forum, everyone helps everyone. 

We get ours from uline.com. I don't know if there is any place in Canada but you could try to do a google search. I know I have read a lot of people have had problems with shipping things across the border. I would think that they would try to make it easier, but I guess someone at the border is trying to make their money off everything too!! So sad!!


----------



## Kwelp68

Can anyone pm me the price of this roland R Wear software?


----------



## MsHutch

Hey Marilyn,

Just to let you know, uline does have a Canadian site now and I was able to order the oil board from there. The shipping charges are outrageous, but probably not any more than the shipping/brokerage would be from importing it. 

I was actually referring to finding a Korean rhinestone supplier in Canada, which I have not had any luck with yet. Maybe I will have to figure out how to import them directly from a supplier.


----------



## allhamps

Hey Collene, I've never shipped to Canada, so I wasn't sure what the fuss was I just did some quick research on taxes and fees for just about everything shipped to Canada, and it seems they can be very expensive. Would it be beneficial to you to have a supplier who would sort of split those additional charges with you by not charging shipping fees, or does that not kind of equal out?


----------



## MsHutch

Hi Slick,

It's not always the shipping charges that are so bad...it's usually the brokerage that is expensive. If the order is large enough, it's not that bad, but when you order small quantities to start with, it can get pretty expensive. Also, at the moment, the exchange rate is 1.12, not as high as it has been, but I have to add 12% to my cost. On a $300 order, the brokerage is probably about $30, there's another 10%. Do you see what I mean? Normally, the exchange rate is around 1.25 or 1.30, so it's good for now...but not for the future possibly. I just want to be able to stay competitive.

I will probably end up ordering some in from the U. S. for now, but not sure about the future. Maybe I should become a wholesale supplier for Canada, lol!


----------



## MsHutch

Kwelp68 said:


> Can anyone pm me the price of this roland R Wear software?


The list price on their web store is $499.


----------



## Kwelp68

MsHutch said:


> The list price on their web store is $499.


Hey, thanks for this.  I didn't see it on there.

I have a Uscutter MH 871. I wonder if I can do the Corel export trick and it will work with my cutter?


----------



## BML Builder

You can not export to Corel but you can cut and paste to Corel. If you can export from Corel to your machine you should be able to use the R-Wear and just copy & paste it into Corel then export to your machine. 

Colleen, I am glad you were able to get the oil board. I wish I could help you with the rhinestones, but I do not know of any suppliers there. If you become a wholesale supplier you could probably make some more money that way, since there isn't any others there and it seems like there needs to be one. Good luck with it all!!!

Marilyn


----------



## Kwelp68

BML Builder said:


> You can not export to Corel but you can cut and paste to Corel. If you can export from Corel to your machine you should be able to use the R-Wear and just copy & paste it into Corel then export to your machine.
> 
> Colleen, I am glad you were able to get the oil board. I wish I could help you with the rhinestones, but I do not know of any suppliers there. If you become a wholesale supplier you could probably make some more money that way, since there isn't any others there and it seems like there needs to be one. Good luck with it all!!!
> 
> Marilyn


That's great news Marilyn. This seems like a reasonable rhinestone solution for a good price.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BML Builder

You're welcome. There were several of us that were running into the same situation. We already had equipment (either cutters, engravers or lasers), but just needed some software that was easier than using the long way in Corel. This was the least expensive solution I have found so far. Good luck with whatever solution you find best for you!!!


----------



## Kwelp68

I was looking at getting this software to use with a uscutter mh 871 and use the corel cutting trick. I heard you need to have quite a bit of down force on the blade to use it. Can anyone tell me what kind of force I would need? 

I'm looking at buying this software this week, but I just want to make sure it will work with what we're doing.

Can you import jpeg designs we've already made into R wear and have it make a template for rhinestones that we can later overlay over a DTG print?

Can I export the designs from R wear as eps files?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## charles95405

Kwelp68.. You cannot export from R-Wear as eps You can export ONLY as .bmp or export to clipboard. No other options are available.


----------



## Kwelp68

Hey thanks. I wonder if I can take the exported .bmp into inkscape, vectorize it, and turn it into a eps?


----------



## sjidohair

i think you will lose the perfect circle, each time you export circles i have found them them to become more eclipse,, with many different programs, i use,, 
just my thoughts,,
MMM


----------



## charles95405

I think I would agree with Sandy Jo...the more times an image is 'converted' the less accurate it *may *be


----------



## Kwelp68

hmmmm, that's good to know. Of course, my cutter uses eps files to cut, but I don't have a Roland cutter as of now. I was hoping I could use my Refine that has a 400g downforce. I use signblazer to cut, but just want to make sure it will work before purchasing.


----------



## sjidohair

_I use,, R-wear to design for a client to see, when showing designs,,Then i take it to my cutter software program when design is to be cut, and redo the whole thing,, in cutting program, that works with my cutter._
_I have not found it reliable for me to cut with not using a roland cutter,, ( reliable i mean keeping a perfect circle,)_
_MMM_


----------



## Kwelp68

hey, great info Sandy. Thanks a ton for the responses and help. We'll hopefully be getting a Versacamm soon but I was hoping it would work with the cutter we have now.


----------



## brice

*New and Late*

New and late to the discussion. Can you tell me what Roland recommends for the medium for cutting for Rhinstones? The sell rwear for the GX-24, so they must have a recommended medium. 

Can us use the Graphtec stencil material? 
Brice


----------



## charles95405

I am not sure Roland will recommend a material...they might. As one of the first buyers of Rwear let me add my thoughts. I am sure that R-wear was initially sold as an upscale program for the Roland EGX350, the desktop engraver. It was a huge leap above the program sold with the unit. Then later when rhinestone application started coming out with vinyl cutters, R-wear users were told it would work with the GX24. I think, but not sure, the program may have been tweaked to work on the GX24. It could have been there all along but when I had my GX24, I did not see it. I do know there are several people using the GX24 and R-Wear for rhinestone application. I also believe that DAS has said the GX24 will cut their material. My problem with the GX24 was the top downforce was 250g.

Don't get me wrong...the R-wear program is a good program. I just don't think it was developed for the GX24. But the manager of the cutter div for Roland is a member. Maybe he can shed some light on the material


----------



## brice

Thanks Charles. 

I was coming to that conclusion about the down force of the GX-24 too. Seems iffy at best and if you don't have the right materials, it really wouldn't be a good investment. Graphtec sells material they say works with their low end 300g downforce cutter, so that is an option for materials I guess. 

Sure is a lot to think about...


----------



## sjidohair

I would use the material, that is recommended by the Company selling the machine,, 
That way if you have issues,, with the machine and parts, You have gone by the recommendations from the Manufacture..

MMM


----------



## Stitch-Up

We use sandblast vinyl with our Graphtec & the R-Wear software


----------



## Stitch-Up

A few pictures might help 

These are the consumables we use to produce the patterns

The Stencil Film - this is the material often refered to as sandblast vinyl









and here's a close up of the stencil flm










The adhesive film - This is used to pickup the gemstones from the stencil film









a close up of the same adhesive film










And finally the application film - this used to sandwich the designs if you don't plan to heat press them immediately









and again, a close up of the application film









Hope that helps.

John


----------



## Deacon J

This oil board sounds like a good product. What is it and where can I get some. You mention uline, is this the same uline that has shipping supplies?


----------



## MsHutch

Hi Mark,

Yes, the oil board can be purchased at the shipping supply store Uline. I have used this for my templates, and it works well for me.

Colleen


----------



## sjidohair

I have also used this, and works well,, but if you get alot,, it does have a smell,, so store them away from personal space,,,, 
MMM


----------



## Deacon J

I don't find oilboard in the catalog index, is there another name or catagorie?


----------



## MsHutch

Mark, if you search for oil board, you should get to here.


----------



## vadan

I design with R-Wear and copy & paste in to illustrator then send to my cutter.

I'm having a great deal of trouble finding the right stencil material. As you may know CraftRobo is pretty useless for rhinestones. We have some rubbermaterial from Xpres, i assume this is sandblast, but it's too thick to cut, they recommend it's for the GX24, no good to me.

I've also tried thin vinyl, thick vinyl and a few recommendations from MDP but nothing seems to be the right thickness.

Can anyone recommend a material from a UK supplier I can try?

Thinking of trying these but not sure what thickness.. Mulberry Design + Print | Sign Vinyl - Application Tape - Sign Making Accessories. As the CraftRobo can only cut to 230gf i'm thinking somewhere around 175 microns will be ideal.

Any advice would help as i'm getting rather frustrated now lol

Cheers,

Vadan


----------



## Stitch-Up

We use the sandblast resist from Xpres with great success. BUT, as you say, it's no good for the CraftRobo.

Get yourself a Graphyec CE5000-60 - works brilliantly.

John


----------



## vadan

Hey John thanks, yeah the material seems great quality, it's a shame the robo can't cut it. We're working towards a GX24 or quite possibly if a few jobs come through a VP-300i. Then all our problem will be sorted, but until then we need a solution that works with the robo. Any recommendations on material? What about the MDP Aslan sandblasts? Mulberry Design + Print | Sign Vinyl - Application Tape - Sign Making Accessories 



Stitch-Up said:


> We use the sandblast resist from Xpres with great success. BUT, as you say, it's no good for the CraftRobo.
> 
> Get yourself a Graphyec CE5000-60 - works brilliantly.
> 
> John


----------



## allhamps

Raj, they sell a rhinestone template material specifically for the Craft Robo. I bought some because I wanted to try it out. I have a Puma III, but I still wanted to see how it cut and how thick it was. It is very thin. I can't remember right now what site I bought it from so I'll have to check for you. I want to say the site was Paper Crafters or something like that I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## allhamps

Here you go. Try Specialty Graphics at Silhouette/Craft Robo Rhinestone Starter Kit

They have a rhinestone starter kit for the Craft Robo, so they should be able to tell you more about buying the template material by the roll. This is not where I bought my roll of 5 feet of material, but when I review my invoices, I'll be able to give you that site.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vadan

Thanks a lot slick, will check it out.


----------



## SandyMcC

If they do no ship to the UK, then you can purchase the same material here and have it shipped to you:

Rhinestone Rubber for the Craft Robo


----------



## vadan

Hey allhamps and sandy thanks. 2bh I'd totally forgotten about this post!! We had focus off rhinestone for a bit. I'm on my iPhone so will check out properly tomorrow but seems pricy. The material we have from xpres (that we can't use atm) was £50 for 30cm x 25 metres. Considering all out designs are 1 offs this would be a very pricy solution. I contacted MDP and they said they would rub some tests but nothing as yet hmm.. Hey John do you know how many microns thick the material from Xpres is? I think 3/4 that would be perfect.


----------



## vadan

Just thought I'd mention, the RS material from Xpres, also shown in images above is 480 microns thick.


----------

